# trek madone 5 series 08/09/10 top tube front brake stop



## disney (Mar 13, 2008)

Does anybody know what fixes their top tube front brake stop to the frame.Mine has a rivet, but the handbook suggests it should be a screw for removal. With a rivet the brake stop is not removable.The rear top tube brake stop does have a screw. 

Could You Madone owners kindly have a look on the front top tube where the front brake cable goes into the frame and let me know what fixes the plastic stop to the frame. Many thanks


----------



## okiefo (Jan 10, 2009)

Fronts are riveted. Rears are screwed in.


----------



## disney (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I was hoping the rivet was a mistake


----------



## okiefo (Jan 10, 2009)

Just curious: Why do you need to remove the front cable stop?


----------



## disney (Mar 13, 2008)

Wanted to replace the outer cable which has become worn. Same as all the other outer cable sleeves Trying to pull it off the cable stop is straining the rivet and I do not want to damage the carbon. A screw would have been the sensible option and then I could easily grip the outer with a pair of grips. It does say in the Trek manual that both cable stops have screws, but it seems not in practice.


----------



## okiefo (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow...that thing must really be stuck! If you can grab the housing safely with some vice grips or such, you should be able to gently pull and twist it out while holding the stop with you thumb. If its really stuck try dripping a bit of lube in there too.


----------

